
Fight the Dystopian Future – Refuse to Take an Assessment Test Today - kvonhorn
https://kvonhorn.github.io/2019/01/23/fight_the_dystopian_future.html
======
pinewurst
Heck yes! This has been my line-not-to-cross for years now and I have trouble
understanding why people seem so accepting of them. I'm not sure whether I'm
more offended being judged via hokey pseudo-IQ or hokey pseudo-Myers-Briggs.

Also think about the recent epidemic of software company purchases by Vista
Equity Partners, who insist on administering these things as their "secret
sauce" to justify their own PE rent-seeking + honestly, discrimination against
more senior employees.

There should be a public list of employers who require these, for purposes of
shame and simply warning.

~~~
kvonhorn
> I'm not sure whether I'm more offended being judged via hokey pseudo-IQ or
> hokey pseudo-Myers-Briggs.

Personally, I'm offended by the notion that they claim to be able to
pigeonhole me, with all my education and experience, in less time than it
takes to get a pizza baked and delivered to my door.

> Vista Equity Partners

There's a name that's seemingly inseparable from the whole test administration
industry. My experience with Vista involves me getting fired from a job I had
for a year and a half after they spun off my division into an LLC and I
refused to take one of their tests. I know I'm already a victim of this
industry. I've heard the stories of people who submitted to the tests, and it
sounds like Vista managed several people out once they had everyone profiled.

> There should be a public list of employers who require these

I've been checking Glassdoor ratings, but was surprised when Certent sprung
one of these on my yesterday. I'll definitely give this some thought over the
next few days.

~~~
pinewurst
> it sounds like Vista managed several people out once they had everyone
> profiled

Vista's Imperious Leader is definitely a believer in Zuckerberg's Law,
considering young (and low paid) high scorers to be superior to the
experienced.

